# Vergleich von Textboxen



## Caranthir (6. Oktober 2007)

Guten Tag,

meine VB.Künste sind anscheinend relativ eingerostet und ich kriege das einfachste vom einfachen nicht hin!

Es geht um folgendes. Ich möchte zwei Textboxen mit Zahlenwerten vergleichen.
z.B 

Textbox1 = 1
Textbox2 = 1

Nun hat ich doch in Errinernung, dass ich einfach per if-Abfrage wie folgt, beide Werte vergleichen kann.

if textbox1.text = textbox2.text then
   .... punkte = punkte + 3

doch soweit kommt das Programm erst gar nicht, es meldet mir immer wieder folgene Fehlermeldungen

"Compile error
Method or data member not found"

Also entweder hab ich alles falsch in Erinnerung oder vb6.0 fängt nun mit Warnstreiks an!

Freue mich über einen Tipp.


----------



## deepthroat (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Also eigentlich sollte das funktionieren. Vorausgesetzt Textbox1 und Textbox2 sind auch wirklich als Textboxen deklariert.

Gruß


----------



## Caranthir (6. Oktober 2007)

Guten Morgen,

ich hab das Programm mal gerade hochgeladen.
Vllt. findet jemand den Fehler oder meine Vb 6.0 Version ist defekt!

http://rapidshare.com/files/60613206/Auswertungsscript.rar.html

Btw: Ich mein nämlich auch, dass es so funktionieren sollte, natürlich stürzt bereits dieses Problem meine Motivation in den Keller. So viel kann ich doch gar nicht verlernt haben!


----------



## deepthroat (6. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Ich konnte beim Durchlesen deines Codes keinen Fehler entdecken. Leider kann ich es hier nicht ausprobieren.

Wo genau bekommst du denn den Fehler?

Gruß


----------



## Caranthir (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

im Grunde schon direkt nach klick auf den Command Button, da er Name.Text als fehlerhafte Methode bezeichnet, da er anscheinend .Text nicht kennen würde.

Liegt das ggf. daran das option explizit nicht im Programm vor kommt, ansonsten werd ich mal Visual Basic neuinstallieren, weil das kann ja nicht sein!

Danke und Gruß


----------



## wincnc (6. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Du hast die TexBoxen mit einem Index versehen, deshalb müssen Sie so angesprochen werden:

```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Dim punkte As Double

If sp_11(0).Text = sp_t11(35).Text Then
    If sp_12(17).Text = sp_t12(34).Text Then
        punkte = punkte + 3
    End If
End If

MsgBox punkte
        
End Sub
```


----------



## Caranthir (6. Oktober 2007)

Ah ich dummerchen ^^ erstmal herzlichen Dank euch beiden, hätte mich wahrscheinlich bis heut Abend damit rumgeprügelt!

Werde ich nachher ausprobieren.


----------

